# Watching Marley & Me



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never seen it before and it has made me even more determined to get Rosie trained up while she's young!

Just seen Marley pull a table over that he was leashed to. Nightmare! But very funny.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I was watching, I believe it was Cesar Milan, and he had the real owners of Marley and Me on with their new lab. It was fun to see  Still can't get myself to watch that movie as I know I'd sob all night. Such a sap


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It was sad, but not as sad as I thought it was going to be and I didn't do the full-on, embarrassingly loud crying (you know the kind - where you cry so hard you sometimes choke!) - I just kept thinking 'but he's had a fabulous life and everybody really loved him'. 

When I was 5 months pregnant, I watch The Pursuit of Happyness. I did the embarrassing crying in the middle of the cinema when they had to sleep in the tube station. My husband nearly walked out. 

Louise


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

weez74 said:


> It was sad, but not as sad as I thought it was going to be and I didn't do the full-on, embarrassingly loud crying (you know the kind - where you cry so hard you sometimes choke!) - I just kept thinking 'but he's had a fabulous life and everybody really loved him'.
> 
> When I was 5 months pregnant, I watch The Pursuit of Happyness. I did the embarrassing crying in the middle of the cinema when they had to sleep in the tube station. My husband nearly walked out.
> 
> Louise


Oh I know exactly what you're talking about  When you walk out and your sleeve looks like you dunked it in the bath...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

weez74 said:


> It was sad, but not as sad as I thought it was going to be and I didn't do the full-on, embarrassingly loud crying (you know the kind - where you cry so hard you sometimes choke!) - I just kept thinking 'but he's had a fabulous life and everybody really loved him'.
> 
> When I was 5 months pregnant, I watch The Pursuit of Happyness. I did the embarrassing crying in the middle of the cinema when they had to sleep in the tube station. My husband nearly walked out.
> 
> Louise


Watch "Haitchi a dogs tail" for full on, nose running, choking sobbing, eye blotchy .. embarrassing cinema behaviour x


----------

